# Dave - Looking Back at 10 Years



## Hallscamp (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Dave,
In looking back at 10 years with Felt on dozens of projects, which would you say would be your top couple of nostalgic products so far, for any reason?

Congratulations Dave, you have been of great support to all of us out here.

Sincerely,
-Hallscamp


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Hallscamp said:


> Hi Dave,
> In looking back at 10 years with Felt on dozens of projects, which would you say would be your top couple of nostalgic products so far, for any reason?
> 
> Congratulations Dave, you have been of great support to all of us out here.
> ...


I actually started working with Felt in 2002 in sales. 
As a trackie, I really loved the Tk1 project we started in 2007 with Sarah, Mike/Colby/Michael, and Taylor. We ended up making 3 sizes of that frame (S, M, T; small, medium, tall; Sarah, Mike, Taylor...?) and it has gone on to win more world championships than any other project. A bike largely designed in 2006 and 2007 is still going strong today in 2015 with the USA team pursuit squad taking the boards tonight at the world Championships while our engineers are headed to Carson, CA for some aero testing on the other side of the globe.

Working with Slipstream is another one. The current F-series and DA-series models came about while we sponsored that organization that would become Garmin. A rag-tag group of young American riders in 2006 had a strong showing at the Tour of Georgia among other events and explained their plans to be in the Tour de France by 2008. We bought in to their vision of a team racing clean and letting the results stand without scrutiny, be it 3rd place or 103rd. I still get a Christmas card or a random email of well-wishes from some of those guys from the early years. I was lucky enough to join them on the track for one race a few years ago where three of their superstars dragged me around the velodrome for a few laps gifting me an Elite US National Championship jersey. Some of the conversations with JV and Dave Z also stick out; you'd never know what was going to come from those guys. I can't quote the most memorable stuff but it opened my eyes further to the challenges professional athletes and teams face.

The LeMans beach cruiser. My post at Felt encompasses many duties but our graphic design and creative concepts are not one of them. I had an idea to create a Gulf-livery inspired beach cruiser and it eventually made it to limited production. It was only sold in Germany IIRC and I think we only made one short production of about 250 pieces. I've got one of them and it is my oldest Felt and probably gets as much use walking the dog and grabbing the mail as any other other bicycle I've owned.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

-SD


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool insight. Hope you stay with Felt for the long haul.
Will you personally be at Sea Otter this year?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

YZ 343 said:


> Cool insight. Hope you stay with Felt for the long haul.
> Will you personally be at Sea Otter this year?


I don't plan on going anywhere, I'm sure they'll need someone with talent at some point but until then I'll stick around.
I'll be at Sea Otter, yes. See you there?

-SD


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes. Probably Friday afternoon to check out the displays. Gran Fondo Saturday.
Talked to Jim last year for a long time, mostly about MX and Johnny O. He did throw you under the buss for having white tires spec'd on some bikes a few years ago lol. Anyway, he was really pumped on the AR's. See you there.


----------

